# My ssd is locked!!!



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

I need help here guy's

Im running a SSD 
OCZ Vertex II  60 gb drive. The shitty 28nm one :shadedshu

How do you power cycle these things?

I'm trying to Secure Erase this drive but I'm having a msg pop up.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 28, 2011)

power cycle = cold reboot


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> power cycle = cold reboot


Yeah and whats that?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 28, 2011)

Press your power button until the PC turns off. Then.... turn it back on 

you may want to unplug your PSU and clear CMOS, just in case to see if that helps


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Press your power button until the PC turns off. Then.... turn it back on


I doubt its going to work but i'LL TRY AND POST BACK IN A MIN.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

No go like I figured!

You need to unplug the sata power or other sata connector during boot or something like that?

Does that ring any bell's?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 28, 2011)

Boot the system with drive connected. Before launching the Toolbox momentarily disconnect the SATA power to the drive.

If that does not work, try different SATA ports

If that does not work, try to boot with drive disconnected (both power and SATA), then with the Ultimate Boot CD Secure Erase

If you are using the native Windows 7 drivers try the ones from Intel with the Toolbox

EDIT: try the intel drivers 1st before wasting you time on my other suggestions... hmm I see you have amd, nt sure if intel thing will work, try anyways


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 28, 2011)

is it jst the OCZ tool not working correctly? the ocz tool doesn't even see my ssd


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Boot the system with drive connected. Before launching the Toolbox momentarily disconnect the SATA power to the drive.
> 
> If that does not work, try different SATA ports
> 
> ...


You nailed it bro! I booted into windows, unhooked just the power cable from the ssd and went to open up the tool box. It just stalled lol. I hooked back the power cable and gave it around 2 minuits and I was able to Secure Erase the disk...



garyinhere said:


> is it jst the OCZ tool not working correctly? the ocz tool doesn't even see my ssd



What you running for a ssd?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 28, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> What you running for a ssd?



OCZ vertex2 60gb as boot drive all chipsets and drivers are current except firmware for the ssd but can't update because it doesn't see the ssd... rapid storage and devicemanager all see it though


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> OCZ vertex2 60gb as boot drive all chipsets and drivers are current except firmware for the ssd but can't update because it doesn't see the ssd... rapid storage and devicemanager all see it though
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110427/fasf.jpg


Can you go into the bios and set your ssd and dvd burner to IDE mode?

Try just the dvd rom 1st!

Set it to ide and leave the ssd on AHCI mode.

re-boot..

shut down after windows pick up the drivers...

Set the ssd to IDE after it tries to boot... that way both the dvd and ssd are in IDE mode..

right click OCZ TOOL BOX... and make sure your running Version 2.35

Just give the program a few seconds and I'm sure your ssd will be seen bro!


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 28, 2011)

Why IDE mode? Though AHCI was so TRIM is enabled wouldn't that mess with anything... I know the correct drivers were install and it probally won't effect anything if i put it in IDE but confused on why the toolbox would need it that way


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 28, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Why IDE mode? Though AHCI was so TRIM is enabled wouldn't that mess with anything... I know the correct drivers were install and it probally won't effect anything if i put it in IDE but confused on why the toolbox would need it that way


IDE mode makes shit run compared to AHCI mode... I dont know why but it works..

Mabey someone here can explain it for us 

just set the bios to ide mode just to run certain ssd programs then switch back after your done man.


----------

